# How to finish it?



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Okay I finally have a good drawing of a betta fish. D: (Its a miracle!!! lol) But I pretty much always mess up good drawings when I color them  So,I was thinking since there are so many amazing artists on the forum...How should I color/shade/ect this drawing to add more detail...I kinda like working with paints and shadeing...So any tips are welcome! Heres the drawing so far...


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Lol You don't want to ask me...


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

LOL! XP I can draw like outlines...but when it comes to getting details....I kinda suck hahaha


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

^ +100000000000000000 

I am terrible with anything other than the basic outline Lol. But what I try is I use regular pencil first and draw in the scales and fin rays (Lightly). Then I use a colored pencil and darkly outline the scales and rays, (not TOO darkly) then I more lightly color the rest of the Betta, carefully, only coloring in each scale so that it doesn't look wrong. Sorry mine deals more with colored pencils and such then paint... I make no sense (=

But like stated before, I'm definatly not an "artist" So... meh do want you want lol.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I do quite a bit of art... I'm just a bit unsure of posting it on the website. Everying has to be perfect before I post it... I'm definitely a perfectionist when it comes to art. 

I'd draw some rays in his fins... What colors were you thinking of using, or do you have a preference?


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

BS~I was hoping to do a red maroon-ish color since I was attempting to try my (R.I.P) old betta fish Alexander...As for drawing the rays and such...I tryed to and ended eraseing them all since they didn't look right at all..If maybe you were willing I'd love to see one of your drawings to see how you drew the rays.  

Baylee:I bet you are a way better artist than me. xD I've kinda not really found what type of art I'm particulary fond of...The only thing I've found I have somewhat been good at is Painting  With color pencils I have always been quite un-talented but I think since you suggested drawing scales and rays (Baha once I learn how to draw them xD) I might be better since they are a smaller area to color.  And any tips on blending color pencils? That's something I have serouisly failed at xD


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Alright... tomorrow I'll take a pic and send it to you... I've got no energy left tonight.


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Betta Slave said:


> Alright... tomorrow I'll take a pic and send it to you... I've got no energy left tonight.


 Okay,Thanks


----------



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

prisma colors. lol. im addicted to them sorry they blend amazingly


----------



## TheKingsFish (Jan 8, 2011)

Try water colour pencils. You use them like pencil crayons to get the desired colour and intensity, then you blend everything with a wet brush.


----------



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

TheKingsFish said:


> Try water colour pencils. You use them like pencil crayons to get the desired colour and intensity, then you blend everything with a wet brush.


those sound like so much fun


----------

